# rhubarb pH 3.5 but S02 is 68! How do I adjust?



## slh (Sep 9, 2011)

I was told by my local brew store guy that rhubarb wine has a tendancy to have a high sulfur problem. 

In my case, the wine has been going along nicely since June 13th in the carboy. I've racked it three times and it's nice and clear. Tastes good. SG started at 1.084 and is now stable at 1.00. 

I figured it was time to bottle but, being new to wine making, I decided to look into the bottling preparation phase and discovered the whole process of checking the pH against the S02 levels. I went down and got the stuff to do it all with to find the following: pH is 3.5, S02 at 68 (it's supposed to be 24). So, how do I adjust this? 

Also, is there something cheaper out there for testing S02 than the fancy Titrets kits? 

For now, I'm gonna leave it in the carboy. I look forward to all you wine wizards getting back to me on this.


----------

